# Warning . . . explicit photos! - Officer assaulted w/ a knife!



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

I received this from my LT today and wanted to pass it on. It is vivid proof of how deadly people who are "only armed with a knife" can be. Some of the public think that officers should try to disarm someone armed with a knife but anyone who has had training in knife fighting will tell you, even if you win you are going to get cut. Keep this in the back of your mind when confronting someone armed with an edged weapon. Be forewarned, photos are graphic.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Good post Opie....


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

another example of where your vest would probably have saved you some injury.............. A coworked got attacked by a Rottie the other day. It never broke his skin because it lunged at his midsection and slipped on the vest...... tore the mesh part but didn't break the vest material.......


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow, was that guy ok?


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Yikes! Not that I'd ever go up against a guy with a knife but Jaysus, that's gotta hurt. Two years ago a couple of our guys go looking for some crazy old timer who pulled a blade on a couple other old timers over some game of dominos in the park next to the elderly project in the South End. Crazy guy goes home around the corner and out guys call Boston for back up to go get the old coot. Guy's about 120 lbs who doesn't speakie English well and they go into get him. He comes out swinging the blade in a dark & cramped apartment. Needless to say, he now has nickles over his eyes. His family is filing lawsuits, talkig to the press on how the cops should have shot the knife out of his hands or wounded him in the knee, etc. It's funny how they train you one way but when you react exactly as taught, you are still thrown to the wolves by the brass.

Looks like this poor bastard won't be sunbathing anytime soon. Pictures to ponder........


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Excellent post. VERY eye-opening!


----------



## MA218 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hope he came through ok. 

It definately opens your eyes to "what if....."


----------



## lokiluvr (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow,,, where did that happen?


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

be safe every1. 
Opie, do you have more background on the incident?


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

No, I think my LT rec'd it from some of his FBI Academy buddies. It looks like it originated from a Dep. US Marshall in El Paso, TX. I am guessing the Ofc. survived as he was sitting up it one photo, but w/ a long road ahead of him in rehab. If he/she has a knife give them more than the recommended 21-25'!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It's my understanding that that guy is a convict, not a CO. That the wounds were inflicted during a prison fight. Those photos have been around for a while.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2006)

This should be a reminder. Always wear your armor. I am amazed at how many do not.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Convict or not, they still send the message home.


----------

